# Help! more dead pigeons



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I wrote in this forum about the large number of dead pigeons in my street, from the local feral flock. At the time, there was perhaps 5-6. The numbers have nearly doubled over a week and a half. I am quite concerned that these pigeons are being inhumanely culled - i dont think the council is culling them as the council would also be required to remove the pigeons. I am contacting the council but am afraid this might place more negative attention on the pigeons that remain. 

Any advice - what can i do? the flock was originally perhaps 20 pigeons in size - now only a few seem to remain. 

Thanks for the advice, 

kamz


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry for you and for the poor little birds. Unfortunately so many people are driven by hatred these days.

Did they all die of trauma or do you suspect that poisoning is involved?

If you think poison is involved then you could go to the council and express your concern over the deaths and the welfare of any protected wildlife in the area. Poisoning grain in the UK to kill pigeons a couple of decades ago put birds like the sparrowhawk on the protected list.

If you think thay are been killed illegally you could go to the RSPCA. Even though the RSPCA may classify them as "only pigeons" try to make them focus on the mentality of the person that is doing that and might choose another target next. 

In the meantime do whatever you can to move them to safety or to keep them off the road.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

i suspect that some of them may have been poisoned. I found four of the bodies on the nature strip, no evidence of trauma. I also saw one of the pigeons on the road (alive) that was panting ridiculously fast - seemed sick? (tried to catch it, but it flew into somones garden). I suppose what makes me suspicious is that the deaths have all occurred together in such a short time frame. 

Thanks for your advice feefo, i have written a message to the council and asked them to email me back with information as to whether they are poisoning in the area, if they are not i will pursue this through the RSPCA/department of sustainability and environment. There are lots of diamond doves that also feed around there so if they are being poisoned i think the native doves would probably risk being poisoned as well

thanks again, seeing so many beautiful birds dead (and continuing to die) is very upsetting.

if i see any that are sick/injured that I can catch i will take them in temporarily - but so far i have not seen any others that are 

kamz


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Could also say next time that you have found other dead birds besides pigeons (because other birds would of course also be drawn to eat the same stuff) .....that always gets the attention of authorities. Mention the diamond doves, and also mention a few other native species. 

No time to pull punches here. You may have to follow up a few times beyond the initial letter/complaint. Keep on it...sometimes we find ourselves the only advocate our friends have, y'know ?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah, i think this one will require persistence - ive contacted the council and they are sending people to 'clean up' and investigate - which suggests to me that they are not responsible for what is going on! Next contact, RSPCA. 

i think that it is likely either somebody from the sporting club, or a local resident who is sick of pigeons :/


----------

